#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Access Query NOT EQUAL Join

## dash11

I'm not nearly as well versed in Access as Excel and have a question about creating a query with two tables with a "Not Equal" to commonality join.  

From table 1 (SBU Output), I want to bring in all of the employees in field (Employee Id) where the employee Id field does NOT match up with Table 2 (SBU Employee List) field (SBU Employee Id)

----------


## spike1988

The best thing to do with this is to manually write the query. Similar to SQL.

The syntax will be similar to this:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Hope that helps.

You can also create the query and then look at the sql code and change the = to <>

----------


## Norie

If you use the Unmatched query wizard Access will guide you through.

SELECT [SBU Output].*
FROM [SBU Output] LEFT JOIN country ON [SBU Output].[Employee ID] = [SBU Employee List].[SBU Employee ID]
WHERE [SBU Employee List].[SBU Employee ID] Is Null

----------


## dash11

Shouldn't I use <> instead of the =?

----------


## Norie

Did you try what I posted or the query wizard?

----------


## dash11

Thanks Norie, everything seems to work fine in response to what you suggested. Much appreciated!

----------

